
Liquid shell gives inertial confinement fusion a smoother burn - curtis
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/12/partially-liquid-hydrogen-cooperates-with-lasers-for-better-fusion-yield/?
======
curtis
_Early success turned to disappointment. Even with the new laser cranked up to
11, the amount of fusion measured was orders of magnitude smaller than the
amount of fusion expected. As the power went up, the way the pellet collapsed
seemed to be increasingly sensitive to imperfections in its spherical shape.
This resulted in material squirting out of the pellet rather than being
crushed. This was a big problem, because making hydrogen ice of the correct
density and shape is already difficult._

